# Epson 8350 vs Mitsubishi HC4000



## ChristianCrowley

Greetings,

Setting up my first home theater has been a great ride with the folks here at Home Theater Shack. I think I've narrowed my choice down to two projectors: the Epson 8350 vs Mitsubishi HC4000. I'd like to put this projector on a back shelf, though I'm not sure whether I'll need lens shift.

* Technology: Epson = LCD; Mits = DLP
* Lens shift: Epson = yes; Mits = no
* Variable Iris: Epson = yes; Mits = no
* Size: Epson = big, heavy; Mits = small, light
* Price: about the same

What say you good people? 
Any guidance on how to know whether I'll need the lens shift? 
Any thoughts about choosing between LCD and DLP? I don't think I'm sensitive to the rainbow effect...

Thanks for any ideas you can send along!

Best regards,
Christian


----------



## Prof.

If you can set up the projector with the correct offset and the best screen height, then you don't need lens shift..
If you have very low or very high ceilings, then you'll probably need the lens shift facility..

LCD or DLP is a personal preference and if you don't suffer from RBE then DLP would be my choice..


----------



## bishoptf

Prof. said:


> If you can set up the projector with the correct offset and the best screen height, then you don't need lens shift..
> If you have very low or very high ceilings, then you'll probably need the lens shift facility..
> 
> LCD or DLP is a personal preference and if you don't suffer from RBE then DLP would be my choice..


Prof pretty much said it all, figure out what screen size you want to go with and go use the mits calculator and it will give you the dimensions as far as how high ceilings need to be etc...You can get away with some tilt, most will say not to do it, but I run an HC4000 with +1 keystone and the picture looks great to me...I'm not an LCD fan, I can't stand motion blur, I like to watch sports so I went with the HC4000..Great projector and as long as you can live with it's offset settings etc, I't throws up a much better picture than the 8350 (as always IMHO)....but then again I favor DLP's 

Here are some of my screen shots, I have lots 

LOTR - DVD extended FOTR











Fifth element -bluray




















Master and Commander - bluray










this is one of my favorite and depending on how well you PC monitor is calibrated, shows lots of deatil for bring a dark scene, and shows DLP sharp factor, if you look ever so closely on his fingers you can read his tattoo letters...they say HOLD FAST...amazing 

TRON - Bluray




















Oh well I'm sure you get the picture


----------



## ChristianCrowley

Thanks folks. This is for an 80" diagonal screen, with a throw length less than 14'. I'm not exactly sure where the projector will go, which is why I think I need the lens shift. This room will be used as a home cinema, as well as for listening to music and general hanging out.

Any guidance on how figure out if I'll need lens shift?


----------



## Prof.

Just put all your details in this calculator and you will be able to work out if the projector will be suitable..http://www.projectorcentral.com/Mitsubishi-HC4000-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## Prof.

bishoptf said:


> Prof pretty much said it all, figure out what screen size you want to go with and go use the mits calculator and it will give you the dimensions as far as how high ceilings need to be etc...You can get away with some tilt, most will say not to do it, but I run an HC4000 with +1 keystone and the picture looks great to me...I'm not an LCD fan, I can't stand motion blur, I like to watch sports so I went with the HC4000..Great projector and as long as you can live with it's offset settings etc, I't throws up a much better picture than the 8350 (as always IMHO)....but then again I favor DLP's
> 
> Here are some of my screen shots, I have lots
> 
> LOTR - DVD extended FOTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifth element -bluray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master and Commander - bluray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of my favorite and depending on how well you PC monitor is calibrated, shows lots of deatil for bring a dark scene, and shows DLP sharp factor, if you look ever so closely on his fingers you can read his tattoo letters...they say HOLD FAST...amazing
> 
> TRON - Bluray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I'm sure you get the picture


Nice shots!..From what I've read, the HC4000 has one of the sharpest images of any projector under $3000!


----------



## ChristianCrowley

Prof - thanks for your reply. I used the Projector Central calculator to narrow the field to the projectors that look like the best bets for my space.

What I don't know how to figure out is: How do I know if I need lens shift, until I actually get the projector and screen set up in my room?


----------



## Prof.

You will need to make some calculations to determine how much room you will have above the top of the screen when it's in position..

1. Firstly calculate how far above the floor the bottom of the screen will be..when in your seated position and your eyes are about one third up from the bottom of the screen..

2. Measure the height of the screen..

3. Then calculate how much room is left above the screen..

When you add those first two figures and subtract them for the overall height of the ceiling, this will show you how much room you have left for the offset..

For example..If items 1&2 add up to 82" and you have 8'6" high ceilings, then the distance left above the screen will be 20"..
If the offset of the projector is 14" for the distance your projecting from, then you won't need any lens shift..
If there was only 15" left to the ceiling, then you would need lens shift..


----------



## ChristianCrowley

Many thanks!


----------



## Herbchemist

Prof. said:


> Just put all your details in this calculator and you will be able to work out if the projector will be suitable..http://www.projectorcentral.com/Mitsubishi-HC4000-projection-calculator-pro.htm


Prof - thanks for the link...that calculator works great for the Mits HC4000. However, when I tried to compare it to the other projector (e.g. Epson 8350) http://www.projectorcentral.com/Eps...a_8350-projection-calculator-pro.htm&add=5910, there is no offset listed. I also noticed that you couldn't select a ceiling mount for this particular unit. Is this because the Cannon doesn't have this feature?

BTW - I found your comments just in time as I was prepared to purchase the 8350, but now am leaning toward the HC4000...I love sports as well.


----------



## Prof.

The Epson 8350 doesn't show any offset in the calculator because it has lens shift..
This means you can mount the projector to the ceiling or put it on a table..
The HC4000 (which doesn't have lens shift) is more critical for projector positioning..


----------



## ChristianCrowley

Gents, thanks for all your thoughtful replies. I'm going to go with the Epson 8350. I'll report back in a couple months once everything's up and running!


----------



## bishoptf

Herbchemist said:


> Prof - thanks for the link...that calculator works great for the Mits HC4000. However, when I tried to compare it to the other projector (e.g. Epson 8350) http://www.projectorcentral.com/Eps...a_8350-projection-calculator-pro.htm&add=5910, there is no offset listed. I also noticed that you couldn't select a ceiling mount for this particular unit. Is this because the Cannon doesn't have this feature?
> 
> BTW - I found your comments just in time as I was prepared to purchase the 8350, but now am leaning toward the HC4000...I love sports as well.


Epson has vertical and horizontal lens shift, so you can move the lens up/dowen and side ways...It's much more flexiable in that regard...ther are pros/cons to each technology..IMHO the mits hc4000 is much better than the 8350 if you can live with the mounting restrictions and are not RBE sensitive.


----------



## rubbersoul

Hello:bigsmile: 
Jumping into this mix a bit late but could not resist when I seen the comparison between Mitsubishi and Epson. I recently purchased the Mitsubishi HC6800 and I am very pleased with it's performance..just out of the box.
I intend to try my first hand at calibration in the next week or two using Disney's WOW blu-ray calibration dics. I had a bit of trouble using the Spears and Munsil calibration disc.
For me the S&M was confusing however I kow that their are a lot of people on the forum that rave about this disc. 
Wanting to calibrate the Mitsubishi myself I choose from what I was told a disc meant for dummies.
We will see.
Although the Mitshubishi HC6800 is LCD I have not seen any evidence of motion blur. I watch some sports and I admit it is not my main venue however I have recently watched The Flyers series (sadly) and I was very pleased with the performance of the 6800.
That being said. It is why there is chocolate and vanilla ice cream. Choices.
I just wanted to express my experience with MItsubishi and and LCD projector. 
I have a dedicated room with NO ambient light but not the best ceiling height. Upstairs my living room into the dining room entrance there is a step. Transcribe that step into my basement which I transformed into a Home Theater room and you can see that I have two ceiling levels. One ceiling level at exactly 6'1" (where the HC6800 is located) and another at 7'5" (where my Da-Litte screen is located).
So using projector central model calulator (which was very helpful) I had the HC6800 set back from the screen at a distance of 13'5". 
My screen is 105" diagonal. I was unable at that distance to project the entire picure onto my screen. The width of the projected picture was ABOUT 1" smaller than the screen.
The short story is I had to move the projector back. I choose to move it another three inches giving it from the screen to the lense a total distance of 13' 8".
With those measurements all went well. Beautiful picture!!
The color factor with the Mitsubishi HC6800 brings out a vibrant image. Hopefully I am as successful with the calibration. Sometimes I stare at the picture I have now and wonder "how much better can this picture get?"

No matter what chioce you make Christian it will be the right one....and you will love the experience.


FYI...would apppreciate any thoughts about this situation of late. I also purchased a Sony CSX960 mega blu-ray player. Beautiful picture I am receiving....just watched the new Tron movie yesterday as well as Terminator Salvation. Had to do a firmware update on the unit as soon as I had it connected. Everything worked fine until I try to go to the HOME menu. When I try to go to the HOME menu it only stays on for a few seconds and then it goes to a blue screen and no signal mode from my projector. The dealer has ordered another unit to swap out my 960 since tech support feels it is a glich in a chip in the Sony. I am waiting for the new unit to come in probably by weeks end.
Has anyone dealt with this problem in there 960 or any blu-ray, dvd player?
Since this is the first time that I have had a problem with a electronic piece of equipment just out of the box I expressed my concern to the home and audio dealer about the next step in the event the second unit malfunctions.
I realized that it it rare but it does happen in a certain percentage of products.
I more than tripled checked my connections but tech support at the Home and Audio store I purchased this unit from said that it does NOT sound like a setup problem that does not involved anything that I did or did not do.
Just wanted to hear what the thoughts were of Home Theater Shack forum members opinion.

One last not. The H&A store I purchased this unit from that they would stand by me until this issue is resolved...as they should but I was glad to hear it come from their lips.

Thanks everyone. 

Thanks and goood luck Christain...have lots of fun!:bigsmile:


----------



## ChristianCrowley

Thanks for your stories Frank!


----------



## waleed

hey am facing same problem between two choices ,but after i saw this 

projectorcentral.com/home_theater_projectors_1080p_review.htm
i kinda change my mind .


----------



## mechman

waleed said:


> hey am facing same problem between two choices ,but after i saw this
> 
> projectorcentral.com/home_theater_projectors_1080p_review.htm
> i kinda change my mind .


So you went with the HC4000?


----------



## waleed

now am planning to get it ,one of my friend trying to convince me about benq w6000 .

so the question is, is it worth it to jump with price or there is projector in between 
the different is 700.

Mr.mechman can u help plz


----------



## mechman

The HC4000 is a fine projector. The W6000 will give you a brighter image, lens shift among other things. Here's a link to a comparison of the two.


----------

